# 'Lo is still alive! (picture update)



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry, it's just a teaser.  I'll put up more tomorrow lol. Just got home, actually.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi 'Lo......been eating grass??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Enneirda you are a great photographer! Lovely pic and yes there's a little blade of grass poking out there!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

dawwww  I love 'Lo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww. LO! we missed you! and of course you too Adrienne!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's a avid grass eater sadly Karen, I've gotten it in her head that I don't like her doing it, so she'll just snatch a piece while on the go instead of munching now lol.

Thank you Jane! 

It's rather hard not to isn't it Ruth? She's just too cute, that's the problem. XD

I've missed you to Mo!  It's been too long I think.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Parkour dogs climbing trees again.  And the one facing the river, I'm quite proud of that one. I had to set her up in about five places tell I found the perfect one, she was a great sport through it all.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

What's with all the larger sigis around lately? Back when I made mine it was very aggressive about the fact it had to be very tiny or else lol. I'll have to go make a new one now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow! great pics...she really is such a good sport for staying!
and you went shorter on her body again! lol...she looks great!
What a character she is! 
Glad to see you back and thanks for the pics!

I love your sig...but interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, I went shorter again.  Two reasons! 1.) fleas. I needed to be able to bathe her as well as see them easier 2.) It's getting hotter already and I hate to see her panting so much while we exercise (third being that I'm nuts... but lets not include that one)

I'll most likely do something with the one of her facing the river for my sigi, I just really love that one lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is one of my favs too!! tho her face is so expressive! like the one in your sig now...she just looks so happy.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yes, I can read her like a book lol. Anyone who still thinks dogs don't feel emotions needs to meet my girl! 

I'll put a happy face pic as my avatar for ya.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol OK!!  anyone who thinks dogs don't have emotions...hasn't met a cockapoo.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Hard to believe that was the mindset back then isn't it? But they thought they were the cutting edge and oh so cool lol. Really makes you think about how we'll look back at ourselves in another 50 or 100 years...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no kidding, so very true!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

So, how's life for ya?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Life is good! Lady is a character...hubby is looking for another new job...so he won't be going back to Texas any time soon...tho he did love it and thinks we should go for a holiday. What about you???


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good.  Tell your hubby good luck from me! I'm doing good, finally got my grades in for the semester, A A B and C. Oddly enough I expected the C (bio is hell for me, WAY too much memorizing of long terms) but the B was a surprise. I thought that one would be an A. :/ 

I got a new stray in to take up my time, found him while doing the locals dogs/goats when we went to a potluck at our church last night. He came out from under a house and followed me back, so I talked (simi forced) the 'rents to let me bring him. He's a cute fellow, a smallish (like 20 inches high) male seal (*swoon* lol) gsd or something like it mix. 

'Lo will _almost _ think about playing with him, but is mostly annoyed. D hate him. XD


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds good...bad about the B but good grades!!

Can we see a pic of the new guy!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Here he is. Anyone want a dog?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You can really see his ribs in the last one, poor guy's way too thin. I like dogs thin, but not that thin lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, he looks nice! lol funny that D and Lo don't want to play....lol Lady would be in his face for a good wrestle!
wow! you can see his ribs...poor guy....must love being with you though!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, he's very nice, that's for sure. He has the bashful 'please love me' look down pat lol. Darshy (a mix of their names I use XD) Really don't like other dogs all that well. D'll huff and mutter about grooming dogs, and will ignore then usually after a sniff. 'Lo is better, she's overly happy social which results in happy barks, but she'll soon ignore them too. She likes them MUCH better if they're not in my room, like this boy is.

He's doing well so far, he's crashed beside my bed right now. He keeps wanting up, but the crew hate the idea and he SHEDS. Lots. It's horrible, I got fur bunnies in the corner of my room now. 

He had ticks too. I pulled off a few when I first found him (can't stand engorged ones) and um... kinda squished them with a rock (makes me feel like one awful vegetarian but there wasn't much option...) and I somehow got blood on me and my jeans. Still trying to scrub it out. Wouldn't think ticks would pop.  He had like ten I found while bathing him, no fleas oddly enough. He wasn't a loved pet anytime recently, that's for sure.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

poor guy....at least he managed to keep a nice nature about him....and good thing he found you! I have yet to find a tick ( knock on wood) but I am not sure I will be able to twist it out...I am so squeemish!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He did that for sure, he's a sweet squish lol. He's a bit of a dork too. He's quite unsure about greeting a new person, so he'll hunker down and either roll over or crawl up to the person licking his lips, poor guys quite insecure. 

First time he saw me he came to about 6 feet away with a low sweeping wag then started to circle about afraid to come much closer. When I turned around, sat on the ground, and started cooing at him (makes me feel like a nut... but it sure does work) he came up and bumped my elbow lol. He loves kids much more, I think adults were nasty to him. He was most scared of this one tall black fellow, very sweet man but if I hadn't had the pup on lead he'd of ran from him for sure.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, poor boy, someone probably hurt him....so very sad, and I just don't understand why people do such things....he seems like a sweet boy. very sad. Are you going to keep him or try to find him a home....and you aren't a nut...just an animal lover.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sociopaths.  They totally exist. 

Can't keep him unless I wanna be murdered in my sleep by my rents. XD

And I don't like his type nor his brain enough, I want my next pup to be a standard (big, like 26 inches) poodle, or maybe a saluki. The only non shedding dog I would be able to handle would be a merle and white BC or a amazing site hound lol. and that'll be a few years, maybe not even tell one of mine kick it. 

Rehoming for sure, I already got him posted and emailed some rescues too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am going to have to google Saluki!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd love a girl like this http://www.daandazisalukis.com/photos/pop[1].jpg With some extra white, like a few socks or a blaze. 

The feathering on this male is amazing too! http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-G61ppI9jBEU/Tnz-zWntNAI/AAAAAAAAADs/zwufqnOeNRQ/s320/HoustonSnooty1.JPG


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

first link doesn't work....second link....wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

It's leaving part of its self behind, the annoying thing. This might work! 
http://www.daandazisalukis.com/photos/pop[1].jpg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nope.......


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Straight to the source then.  http://www.daandazisalukis.com/poppybeginsjunior.htm


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, very majestic looking!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They sure are.  I simply love dog breeds with presence! Now if only sight hounds were more of people pleasers... that's my only fear lol. I usually don't enjoy really aloof dogs, I like them to be people geared and easy to train.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful pics,she is a beautiful girl!! xxx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you mandy!


----------

